# Мануальное мышечное тестирование. Ищу специалиста



## Yans85 (2 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте, ищу специалиста в Москве умеющего проводить Мануальное мышечное тестирование, выявлять укороченные и гипотоничные мышцы, разбирающегося в вовлеченных мышчных цепочках и тд.


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2019)

@Yans85, Ян, здравствуйте!
Пообщайтесь с доктором Рудковским - @AIR


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Дек 2019)

@Yans85, Вот эту тему можно почитать.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15351/page-62#post-404345


----------



## Yans85 (2 Дек 2019)

Благодарю


----------



## AIR (2 Дек 2019)

La murr написал(а):


> Пообщайтесь с доктором Рудковским - @AIR


Прошу прощения, Светлана!
Это:


Yans85 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, ищу специалиста в Москве умеющего проводить Мануальное мышечное тестирование, выявлять укороченные и гипотоничные мышцы, разбирающегося в вовлеченных мышчных цепочках и тд.


Есть Кинезиология. Как я не пытался какую нибудь взаимозависимость и логичную объясняемость обнаружить в этой методике, но так и не смог..


----------

